# Box Spinning!!



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Well if you're spinning 180 onto a box that means you're able to stop your momentum from continuing to spin. That tells me youre using your upper body in a counter rotation to spin and land. The difference with spinning more than a 180 is your shoulder rotation needs to continue as if you're spinning a 360. If you cant do 360's off your heels and understand the technique with rotating your shoulders you need to learn them first before you can do it on boxes and rails.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Well if you're spinning 180 onto a box that means you're able to stop your momentum from continuing to spin. That tells me youre using your upper body in a counter rotation to spin and land. The difference with spinning more than a 180 is your shoulder rotation needs to continue as if you're spinning a 360. *If you cant do 360's off your heels and understand the technique with rotating your shoulders you need to learn them first before you can do it on boxes and rails.*


Actually i learned how to 3 a box wayyy before i learned how to 3 a jump :cheeky4:
What helps a lot is learning how to do a BS 180 on the rail first. that way you can handle the fear of being blind.
Then do the 180 on then keep turning your shoulders.

i wouldn't recommend this right away but try learning how to 270 onto the rail. then you will be able to do a 360 easier


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> Actually i learned how to 3 a box wayyy before i learned how to 3 a jump :cheeky4:
> What helps a lot is learning how to do a BS 180 on the rail first. that way you can handle the fear of being blind.
> Then do the 180 on then keep turning your shoulders.
> 
> i wouldn't recommend this right away but try learning how to 270 onto the rail. then you will be able to do a 360 easier



Ya I was thinking of trying to do BS spins because I've been trying to do them frontside.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

alecdude88 said:


> Actually i learned how to 3 a box wayyy before i learned how to 3 a jump :cheeky4:
> What helps a lot is learning how to do a BS 180 on the rail first. that way you can handle the fear of being blind.
> Then do the 180 on then keep turning your shoulders.
> 
> i wouldn't recommend this right away but try learning how to 270 onto the rail. then you will be able to do a 360 easier


Yeah I didnt say it was impossible but it would just be a more logical progression.



Your Realatives said:


> Ya I was thinking of trying to do BS spins because I've been trying to do them frontside.


What does doing them backside rather than frontside have anything to do with spinning more? You just going to give up on getting them frontside?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

actually if you learned FS boardslide to switch 
that would HELP with your FS 3s on the box 

in my opinion BS 3s on rails are way harder cause its harder to do a BS 180 on


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

I just have a problem getting the last 180 on it. I sometimes get 270 but then I just can't get the 3. Help?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

well if you get to 270 its a commitment problem with your shoulders.


----------

